# AGR Enrollment Referral Requests



## new train user

Hi, I, new to Amtrak and wanted to enroll in their guest rewards program. They are asking for an enrollment code if I have one. I assume this will give me some initial bennies and was wondering if anyone knows of any codes I could use?


----------



## Devil's Advocate

new train user said:


> Hi, I, new to Amtrak and wanted to enroll in their guest rewards program. They are asking for an enrollment code if I have one. I assume this will give me some initial bennies and was wondering if anyone knows of any codes I could use?


Send me a PM with an email address and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Beckyisnewhere

daxomni said:


> new train user said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I, new to Amtrak and wanted to enroll in their guest rewards program. They are asking for an enrollment code if I have one. I assume this will give me some initial bennies and was wondering if anyone knows of any codes I could use?
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with an email address and I'll hook you up.
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing, do you think you could help me out too?


----------



## PRR 60

Beckyisnewhere said:


> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new train user said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I, new to Amtrak and wanted to enroll in their guest rewards program. They are asking for an enrollment code if I have one. I assume this will give me some initial bennies and was wondering if anyone knows of any codes I could use?
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with an email address and I'll hook you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, do you think you could help me out too?
Click to expand...

You cannot send PM's to AU members unless you are an AU member. Sign up for AU, send "daxomni" or "the_traveler" a PM with your e-mail, and I'm sure they will be pleased to help you out.


----------



## chris

PRR 60 said:


> Beckyisnewhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new train user said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I, new to Amtrak and wanted to enroll in their guest rewards program. They are asking for an enrollment code if I have one. I assume this will give me some initial bennies and was wondering if anyone knows of any codes I could use?
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with an email address and I'll hook you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, do you think you could help me out too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot send PM's to AU members unless you are an AU member. Sign up for AU, send "daxomni" or "the_traveler" a PM with your e-mail, and I'm sure they will be pleased to help you out.
Click to expand...

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE SEND A REFERRAL TO BIGCHRIS2714 - at - AOL.COM THANKS!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed

chris said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beckyisnewhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new train user said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I, new to Amtrak and wanted to enroll in their guest rewards program. They are asking for an enrollment code if I have one. I assume this will give me some initial bennies and was wondering if anyone knows of any codes I could use?
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with an email address and I'll hook you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, do you think you could help me out too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot send PM's to AU members unless you are an AU member. Sign up for AU, send "daxomni" or "the_traveler" a PM with your e-mail, and I'm sure they will be pleased to help you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE SEND A REFERRAL TO BIGCHRIS2714 - at - AOL.COM THANKS!!!
Click to expand...

Done...just in case someone else hasn't sent one already.....you should get an invite from AGR soon....


----------



## Maya

Tumbleweed said:


> chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beckyisnewhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new train user said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I, new to Amtrak and wanted to enroll in their guest rewards program. They are asking for an enrollment code if I have one. I assume this will give me some initial bennies and was wondering if anyone knows of any codes I could use?
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with an email address and I'll hook you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, do you think you could help me out too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot send PM's to AU members unless you are an AU member. Sign up for AU, send "daxomni" or "the_traveler" a PM with your e-mail, and I'm sure they will be pleased to help you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE SEND A REFERRAL TO BIGCHRIS2714 - at - AOL.COM THANKS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done...just in case someone else hasn't sent one already.....you should get an invite from AGR soon....
Click to expand...

Also needing an enrollment code. maya.iz at gmail.com


----------



## Ryan

Done!


----------



## aaron

also seeking enrollment code is jaco0582 (at) umn.edu

thanks!


----------



## the_traveler

Done!


----------



## Rebecca

I would love an enrollment code as well!! rlrmiles at gmail.com


----------



## amamba

Rebecca said:


> I would love an enrollment code as well!! rlrmiles at gmail.com


I sent you one. Thanks!


----------



## Josh

amamba said:


> Rebecca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love an enrollment code as well!! rlrmiles at gmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you one. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Also seeking an enrollment code. jigman4000 at yahoo.com


----------



## Ryan

Gotcha!

Edit: it said that the email address was already in use.


----------



## josh

Ryan said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Edit: it said that the email address was already in use.


Strange, I am sitting at the login now. Can you try once more or jigman4000 at hotmail.com


----------



## srs8n

Same here. If you're willing, please send a referral to srs8n [/at\] comcast.net


----------



## Devil's Advocate

srs8n said:


> Same here. If you're willing, please send a referral to srs8n [/at\] comcast.net


Done!


----------



## Ryan

josh said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> Edit: it said that the email address was already in use.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I am sitting at the login now. Can you try once more or jigman4000 at hotmail.com
Click to expand...

The hotmail address worked...


----------



## SuzeNYC

could you send one my way as well please?

nycswiss - yahoo

MANY thanks!


----------



## Ryan

Sent!


----------



## twomamas

Hi,

Could you also send an enrollment code / referral code to twomamas_at_me_dot_com ?

Thanks!


----------



## pennyk

twomamas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you also send an enrollment code / referral code to twomamas_at_me_dot_com ?
> 
> Thanks!


done


----------



## Guest

Could someone please send me an enrollment code? I already have a referral. ctayls - at - charter.net

Thanks


----------



## tim49424

Guest said:


> Could someone please send me an enrollment code? I already have a referral. ctayls - at - charter.net
> 
> Thanks



Done.


----------



## the_traveler

Missed it by *THAT* much!


----------



## Alphacow

the_traveler said:


> Missed it by *THAT* much!


Are there any current enrollment codes? I couldn't find any.


----------



## tim49424

tim54449 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please send me an enrollment code? I already have a referral. ctayls - at - charter.net
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
Click to expand...

Oops I believe I may have just sent only a referral. Seems to be I may have no clue how to get the enrollment code. My apology. Can somebody help this person? I hope I didn't cause a problem. Sorry.


----------



## Tumbleweed

Looks like the enrollment code is optional on the enrollment page....


----------



## tennis player

could you send one to gsthomas99 at verizon dot net please? thankx


----------



## pennyk

tennis player said:


> could you send one to gsthomas99 at verizon dot net please? thankx


referral sent


----------



## Frank Zhang

Please send me an enrollment code to:

colorofsense at gmail dot com

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jann

can i get an enrollment code as well please  jannr90(at)gmail.com


----------



## the_traveler

Referals sent to both!






colorofsense at gmail dot com
jannr90(at)gmail.com


----------



## C Hills

would you please also send a code to crbhills - at - yahoo.com. much appreciated!


----------



## the_traveler

It said that email address is "already in use"!



Each AGR account must have a separate address.

Example: A husband, his wife, their 3 sons and 2 daughter must have 7 email accounts in order to have 7 AGR accounts. And the name on the account and the name on the ticket must mach in order to earn points. (the father and daughter can not both earn points of the AGR is the father's. The daughter's potential earned posts will go to no one!


----------



## David

Can I get an enrollment code too please? clangerguitars at gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## JayPea

David said:


> Can I get an enrollment code too please? clangerguitars at gmail.com
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## prairie_girl

Hi. I'm looking for an enrollment code. Thanks. chripe_77 (at) yahoo dot com.


----------



## Bob Dylan

prairie_girl said:


> Hi. I'm looking for an enrollment code. Thanks. chripe_77 (at) yahoo dot com.


Done! Be sure and watch for the e-mail/sign up and take a trip within 90 days so we both get AGR Points!


----------



## laz223

Hi Engineer,

Send one to laz223 at att dot net THANKS!


----------



## Ryan

Wow, Dave! Mod edit and you didn't collect the referral!?! 

laz223, you should have an email from Amtrak.


----------



## pennyk

laz223 said:


> Hi Engineer,
> 
> Send one to laz223 at att dot net THANKS!


I just sent a referral request.


----------



## pennyk

Ryan said:


> Wow, Dave! Mod edit and you didn't collect the referral!?!
> 
> laz223, you should have an email from Amtrak.


Ryan, I guess you may have beat me to it.


----------



## the_traveler

I was thinking of it



but I decided to give others a chance at 1 or 2!



(Ain't I nice?



)


----------



## Shanghai

the_traveler said:


> I was thinking of it
> 
> 
> 
> but I decided to give others a chance at 1 or 2!
> 
> 
> 
> (*Ain't I nice?[*img]http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/public/style_emoticons/default/huh.gif[/img])



No Dave, you are just getting soft!!


----------



## the_traveler

Shanghai said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of it
> 
> 
> 
> but I decided to give others a chance at 1 or 2!
> 
> 
> 
> (*Ain't I nice?*
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> No Dave, you are just getting soft!!
Click to expand...

Me?



Never! I did say "1 or 2", so at least half of those are used up!


----------



## MrFSS

Ryan said:


> Wow, Dave! Mod edit and you didn't collect the referral!?!
> 
> laz223, you should have an email from Amtrak.




We admin/mod types believe it wouldn't be right for us to grab all these referrals. Yes, we usually see them first when they are from a guest, but we have all agreed to leave them for the members to "fight" over. Aren't we nice guys!!!


----------



## Ryan

Ah, I forgot that guests were still moderated - that does give you guys a bit of an advantage.


----------



## the_traveler

But if it's from a member, It game on!



So watch out!



(But I will leave some for you to fight over!)


----------



## tpatz

I just found out that I'd be commuting on amtrak for a few weeks coming up, and this looks like the place to nab a referral code. Could you send one to thompatzner(at)gmail.com? Thanks!


----------



## GG-1

tpatz said:


> I just found out that I'd be commuting on amtrak for a few weeks coming up, and this looks like the place to nab a referral code. Could you send one to thompatzner(at)gmail.com? Thanks!


Aloha

First time I am sending one besides my family.


----------



## the_traveler

Are you trying to become like me, Eric?


----------



## Tumbleweed

I'm always a day short and a dollar late....or sumthin like that.......


----------



## Acela150

tpatz said:


> I just found out that I'd be commuting on amtrak for a few weeks coming up, and this looks like the place to nab a referral code. Could you send one to thompatzner(at)gmail.com? Thanks!


Done!


----------



## the_traveler

Hey Steve, Eric beat you to it by 3 hours! (It wasn't me *THIS* time!)


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> Hey Steve, Eric beat you to it by 3 hours! (It wasn't me *THIS* time!)


Oh ROFL!! :lol: I'm extremely embarrassed! :unsure: I'll go do a few points runs to make up for that 500 points! :lol:


----------



## GG-1

the_traveler said:


> Are you trying to become like me, Eric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now that's a scarey thought, just wanted to replace the points for the cascades gathering trip. Need to beet you 3 more times. :help: :giggle: :lol:

Aloha


----------



## tim49424

tim54449 said:


> tim54449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please send me an enrollment code? I already have a referral. ctayls - at - charter.net
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops I believe I may have just sent only a referral. Seems to be I may have no clue how to get the enrollment code. My apology. Can somebody help this person? I hope I didn't cause a problem. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Know what? I originally did it correct! I just got credit for this referral. Now that I got my 500 AGR points, I'll let others do some referring as to spread the wealth.


----------



## Brooklyn

Hi all!

I am purchasing an amtrak ticket and wanted to sign up for the rewards program. If anyone can send an enrollment code my way, that would be fabulous! Email is marie-claire at gmx dot us. Thanks in advance!


----------



## me_little_me

Brooklyn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am purchasing an amtrak ticket and wanted to sign up for the rewards program. If anyone can send an enrollment code my way, that would be fabulous! Email is marie-claire at gmx dot us. Thanks in advance!


I just sent it to you. Thanks for being nice.


----------



## Pitchfork Chucker

Can someone send me a code to edtrussell - at - gmail dot com.

Thank you


----------



## Acela150

Pitchfork Chucker said:


> Can someone send me a code to edtrussell - at - gmail dot com.
> 
> Thank you


Wouldn't work for me..


----------



## the_traveler

Pitchfork Chucker said:


> Can someone send me a code to edtrussell - at - gmail dot com.


Me either.



(Thought I could steal one Steve!



)

It says that email is already in use. Remember that each account (wife, husband, children, etc...) *MUST* have a separate email address for each AGR account. Please post a new one, and we will refer you, OR you can refer them yourself - and earn the referral points



!


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> Pitchfork Chucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me a code to edtrussell - at - gmail dot com.
> 
> 
> 
> Me either.
> 
> 
> 
> (Thought I could steal one Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> It says that email is already in use. Remember that each account (wife, husband, children, etc...) *MUST* have a separate email address for each AGR account. Please post a new one, and we will refer you, OR you can refer them yourself - and earn the referral points
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

And I thought I had you! :giggle: But were even on this one!


----------



## Oleg

Hi 

Can someone please send an enrollment code to "oleg underscore amtrak at olegs dot com"

Im trying to sign up for Guest Rewards and want to travel Monday and Tuesday. Thanks!

Oleg


----------



## pennyk

Oleg said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please send an enrollment code to "oleg underscore amtrak at olegs dot com"
> 
> Im trying to sign up for Guest Rewards and want to travel Monday and Tuesday. Thanks!
> 
> Oleg


Done


----------



## Oleg

Thanks! I got the email, but is there an actual code? Or do I just follow the link?


----------



## AlanB

Oleg said:


> Thanks! I got the email, but is there an actual code? Or do I just follow the link?


Just follow the link Oleg and you'll be fine. That will take you to the registration screen and get you bonus points as well as Penny. Make sure that you write down the AGR number that they give you, and then get that number into your reservations.


----------



## 123go

Hey,

Can someone please send an enrollment code to shunya23 at yahoo dot com? I'm about to book a trip and I'd like to enroll in the rewards program before I do. Thanks.


----------



## Acela150

Done


----------



## the_traveler

123go said:


> *I'm about to book a trip* and I'd like to enroll in the rewards program before I do.


I'm not sure when you're booking the trip for, but be sure to ride Amtrak within 90 days of signing up - or you will not receive the sign up bonus! And this qualifying trip does not have to be a long trip - even (if possible) a short 5 minute trip on Amtrak one way, with a ride back with a friend, commuter rail or subway or such!


----------



## jg

Please send a referral code to slowmedown1989 at comcast d0t net


----------



## GG-1

jg said:


> Please send a referral code to slowmedown1989 at comcast d0t net


Done


----------



## the_traveler

Now cut that out Eric! *I* need the points!


----------



## GG-1

the_traveler said:


> Now cut that out Eric! *I* need the points! :lol:


:wub: :giggle: :help: :lol:

Aloha


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> Now cut that out Eric! *I* need the points!


Two in a row? :blink:


----------



## Wesley5555

Could someone send one to me at wesley DOT arnold AT gmail

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ryan

Done, and thanks!


----------



## the_traveler

Missed it by *THAT* much - again!



I need points, since I can't ride trains for awhile!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

the_traveler said:


> Missed it by *THAT* much - again!
> 
> 
> 
> I need points, since I can't ride trains for awhile!


Dave,

Now that you're an *administrator* with over *200,000* points it seems like it would be a good time for you to *voluntarily* cease to compete with people who have far less time and far fewer points than you do. You know, to show some good will on behalf of the site which *you now represent*. Agreed?

-Chris


----------



## MrFSS

Texas Sunset said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed it by *THAT* much - again!
> 
> 
> 
> I need points, since I can't ride trains for awhile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Now that you're an *administrator* with over *200,000* points it seems like it would be a good time for you to *voluntarily* cease to compete with people who have far less time and far fewer points than you do. You know, to show some good will on behalf of the site which *you now represent*. Agreed?
> 
> -Chris
Click to expand...

The entire Admin/Mod staff has agreed that we will leave most of the referrals to members, but there should be no reason we shouldn't take one now and then. I will never take any as I don't live anywhere near an Amtrak boarding station, so I don't worry about points.


----------



## the_traveler

Slight correction - I am a *MODERATOR* not an *ADMINISTRATOR *- Alan and Anthony are Administrators. (They get the big bucks!



)

I will give others a chance to grab those referrals too, but if nobody does after many hours or days - it's game on!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Mr.FSS: I wasn't asking for anyone to be barred from collecting new membership points, I was merely proposing voluntary withdrawal.

Dave: Fair enough. I made my proposal and you responded.

When I realized that the whole referral system was utterly pointless for new members (so far as I can tell they get the 500 points whether or not they are referred by anyone) I stopped participating. It just didn't seem ethically responsible to keep pretending it was doing them any good at that point. I'm not against other members receiving referral points but it seems like it would do the starving college kids a lot more good than you (200,000+) or I (20,000+). Just saying.


----------



## the_traveler

True, the referral bonus are not 500 points for the new member (which they would get anyway) and 500 points for the referrer. But there was a time (like earlier this year) where the new member (if he/she was referred) received 1,500 points (1,000 more than normal



) and the referrer received 500 points!


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> True, the referral bonus are not 500 points for the new member (which they would get anyway) and 500 points for the referrer. But there was a time (like earlier this year) where the new member (if he/she was referred) received 1,500 points (1,000 more than normal
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the referrer received 500 points!


Totally not fair! :unsure: :lol: I think it should be the other way around! :blink: I mean us AUers are constantly giving those referrals out! :giggle: It's like candy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryan

HELP!

Can some one help me out with the 500 points, ryanreynolds.ucsb - at - gmail

thanks :giggle:


----------



## Acela150

ryan said:


> HELP!
> 
> Can some one help me out with the 500 points, ryanreynolds.ucsb - at - gmail
> 
> thanks :giggle:


Sent. Remember to travel within 90 days to get that bonus.


----------



## the_traveler

Acela150 said:


> It's like candy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Steve needs his sugar fix bad!


----------



## cc

Hi need an enrollment code for amtrak guest rewards sent to cmholder at gmail dot com


----------



## Ryan

Email already in use.


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like candy! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve needs his sugar fix bad!
Click to expand...

LOL!! I'm drinking some pepsi now. I'm getting my sugar fix! :giggle:


----------



## Acela150

Ryan said:


> Email already in use.


I tried and said it the same thing.. Shame.. Trying to earn those points.. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler

[



Acela150 said:


> I'm drinking some pepsi now.


So I take it you're not on Amtrak?



Or did you bring your own stash?


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking some pepsi now.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you're not on Amtrak?
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you bring your own stash?
Click to expand...

At 12:52am I was watching TV in my bed. :lol:


----------



## Cal

Could someone send me an enrollment code? I looking to travel soon. Ty. cf200 at aol


----------



## Ryan

Done!


----------



## Patrick

Can you please send me a code? patricktshelley at verizon dot net

thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Patrick said:


> Can you please send me a code? patricktshelley at verizon dot net
> 
> thanks!


Done! Please consider joining AU as a member, its EZ and Free and its not a good idea to post your email, this keeps Spammers from loading up your account! jim Remember to join up and Travel within 90 days so we get the Bonus Points!


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Patrick said:


> Can you please send me a code? patricktshelley at verizon dot net
> 
> thanks!



AGR says your address is already in use...

AHHH.... Mr. Hudson beat me to the punch/points. :blush:


----------



## ObscureAllure

I will be buying a ticket and traveling before the end of the week for a funeral if anyone wants to invite me. O b s c u r e A l l u r e at y a h o o . c o m (without spaces, of course) Thanks guys.


----------



## Ryan

Sent! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Misty.

Sent


----------



## Dave H

If I'm reading this right, a "referral code" earns the referrer (not the new member) some points. The original post mentioned an "enrollment code." Is this something different? Does it provide any benefit to the new member or is it just a way for Amtrak to track the effectiveness of advertising (i.e., they use a different "enrollment code" on each ad).

Thanks.


----------



## BeckysBarn

Dave H said:


> If I'm reading this right, a "referral code" earns the referrer (not the new member) some points. The original post mentioned an "enrollment code." Is this something different? Does it provide any benefit to the new member or is it just a way for Amtrak to track the effectiveness of advertising (i.e., they use a different "enrollment code" on each ad).
> 
> Thanks.


Both get 500 points:

"500 bonus points will be deposited into your account for each referral** that travels within 90 days of their online enrollment (your referrals will also receive a 500 point enrollment bonus)"


----------



## the_traveler

The new AGR member still gets 500 AGR points, as (s)he would without the referral, but the referrer also earns 500 bonus AGR points. However, not to long ago (IIRC about a year ago), the new member if referred received *1,500* AGR points!




That is part of the reason this thread began!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Dave H said:


> The original post mentioned an "enrollment code." Is this something different? Does it provide any benefit to the new member or is it just a way for Amtrak to track the effectiveness of advertising (i.e., they use a different "enrollment code" on each ad). Thanks.


There is no benefit whatsoever from receiving or using a referral code or enrollment code for the new account creator. The one and only person who benefits from this thread is the referrer, who receives 500 points. The people who keep this thread going, specifically the new account sign-ups, are probably not aware of this. So they keep asking for codes and emails that won't help them in the slightest.


----------



## RRrich

O b s c u r e A l l u r e at y a h o o . c o m referred


----------



## Ryan

Texas Sunset said:


> Dave H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original post mentioned an "enrollment code." Is this something different? Does it provide any benefit to the new member or is it just a way for Amtrak to track the effectiveness of advertising (i.e., they use a different "enrollment code" on each ad). Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no benefit whatsoever from receiving or using a referral code or enrollment code for the new account creator. The one and only person who benefits from this thread is the referrer, who receives 500 points. The people who keep this thread going, specifically the new account sign-ups, are probably not aware of this. So they keep asking for codes and emails that won't help them in the slightest.
Click to expand...

False.

From the referral page (and 2 posts up):



> 500 bonus points will be deposited into your account for each referral** that travels within 90 days of their online enrollment *(your referrals will also receive a 500 point enrollment bonus)*


https://amtrakguestrewards.com/memberpromotions/raf


----------



## the_traveler

As I stated a few posts up, there was a time not very long ago where if you signed up not being referred, you only received a 500 AGR point sign-up bonus. However, if you were referred, you received a 1,500 AGR point sign-up bonus (1,000 more then usual)!

Although that promotion has ended, it may reappear again. So what's the big problem?



The new member still gets the 500 AGR point sign-up bonus either way, and a fellow AU member also gets 500 AGR points!





So who is being hurt?



And if the promotion is started again, the referred person may earn a higher sign-up bonus then (s)he otherwise would!



(I don't know about you, but I call that helping someone else out!



)


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Ryan said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original post mentioned an "enrollment code." Is this something different? Does it provide any benefit to the new member or is it just a way for Amtrak to track the effectiveness of advertising (i.e., they use a different "enrollment code" on each ad). Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no benefit whatsoever from receiving or using a referral code or enrollment code for the new account creator. The one and only person who benefits from this thread is the referrer, who receives 500 points. The people who keep this thread going, specifically the new account sign-ups, are probably not aware of this. So they keep asking for codes and emails that won't help them in the slightest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False.
> 
> From the referral page (and 2 posts up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 bonus points will be deposited into your account for each referral** that travels within 90 days of their online enrollment *(your referrals will also receive a 500 point enrollment bonus)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://amtrakguestrewards.com/memberpromotions/raf
Click to expand...

All new sign-ups receive 500 points for opening a new account and traveling within ninety days. At this point there is no longer any additional benefit for receiving or using a referral. You still get the same 500 points as everyone else who travels within 90 days of sign up. After speaking with AGR about it became clear that this result is both intentional and within the technical wording of their offer.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

the_traveler said:


> So who is being hurt?


This thread is based on what could be termed a "lie of omission." If people still want to give away points to a stranger at no benefit to themselves, that's certainly fine with me, but the least we can do is be up front about it.


----------



## the_traveler

Texas Sunset said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is being hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is based on what is generally termed a "lie of omission." If people still want to give away points to a stranger at no benefit to themselves, that's certainly fine with me, but the least we can do is be up front about it.
Click to expand...

We are all members of the AU "family". I don't see what you mean by the statement "If people still want to give away points to a stranger at no benefit to themselves"?



They still receive the 500 AGR points they would have received anyway!



And that person is not giving you 500 points of their own, AGR is giving you 500 points!





If a car company offers you $1,000 when you buy a car, and pays a commission to the salesman, are you going to turn down the $1,000 because "a stranger" is receiving a benefit ?



(I've never saw a sign at the car dealership saying the salesman earns $x,xxx for selling you a car - have you?



) And if you read thru the thread, I think there are many instances where we are "up front about it"!



(Including just a few posts above this one!)

No one is forcing you to get these "extra points", so why are you complaining?


----------



## Devil's Advocate

the_traveler said:


> If a car company offers you $1,000 when you buy a car, and pays a commission to the salesman, are you going to turn down the $1,000 because "a stranger" is receiving a benefit? I've never saw a sign at the car dealership saying the salesman earns $x,xxx for selling you a car - have you? And if you read thru the thread, I think there are many instances where we are "up front about it"! No one is forcing you to get these "extra points", so why are you complaining?


All I'm doing is clearing the air and setting the record straight in response to (another) Dave's question and Ryan's follow up post.


----------



## Ryan

Texas Sunset said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original post mentioned an "enrollment code." Is this something different? Does it provide any benefit to the new member or is it just a way for Amtrak to track the effectiveness of advertising (i.e., they use a different "enrollment code" on each ad). Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no benefit whatsoever from receiving or using a referral code or enrollment code for the new account creator. The one and only person who benefits from this thread is the referrer, who receives 500 points. The people who keep this thread going, specifically the new account sign-ups, are probably not aware of this. So they keep asking for codes and emails that won't help them in the slightest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False.
> 
> From the referral page (and 2 posts up):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 bonus points will be deposited into your account for each referral** that travels within 90 days of their online enrollment *(your referrals will also receive a 500 point enrollment bonus)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://amtrakguestrewards.com/memberpromotions/raf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All new sign-ups receive 500 points for opening a new account and traveling within ninety days. At this point there is no longer any additional benefit for receiving or using a referral. You still get the same 500 points as everyone else who travels within 90 days of sign up. After speaking with AGR about it became clear that this result is both intentional and within the technical wording of their offer.
Click to expand...

I looked and could find no mention of that on the AGR site, but I guess that it's no surprise that AGR uses the vague wording to do whatever the heck they want. The above quoted statement sure sounds like the people we refer getting 500 points is a result of the referral.


----------



## Trogdor

Ryan said:


> I looked and could find no mention of that on the AGR site, but I guess that it's no surprise that AGR uses the vague wording to do whatever the heck they want. The above quoted statement sure sounds like the people we refer getting 500 points is a result of the referral.


I signed out of AGR, and then went to the site as if I were a new member just starting out.

What do I see, first thing in bold letters on the home page:



> *Join Amtrak Guest Rewards® and start your trip with 500 bonus points.*


Yep, typical "vague wording" by AGR.


----------



## Ryan

I didn't think to sign out to look at the site as a visitor. If only AGR had a comprehensive set of rules that one could consult without having to resort to such tricks.


----------



## chrispratt84

Can I please get an enrollment code sent to chrispratt84 (at) gmail dot com thank you

_Mod edit: Edited e-mail_


----------



## BeckysBarn

chrispratt84 said:


> Can I please get an enrollment code sent to chrispratt84 (at) gmail dot com thank you
> 
> _Mod edit: Edited e-mail_


Done

edit: Someone must have beat me - that e-mail is in use.


----------



## jarymo

chrispratt84 said:


> Can I please get an enrollment code sent to chrispratt84 (at) gmail dot com thank you
> 
> _Mod edit: Edited e-mail_


*My email to you yesterday:*

3:56 PM (21 hours ago)











to chrispratt84




Hi, I tried to send you a referral, but it says that email is already in use. This happens when you have registered at amtrak.com, even if you have NOT signed up for guest rewards program yet.

Same thing [happened to me] when I signed up yesterday, I had to provide my referrer with a different email address.

Send me a _different _address and I'll send you a referral.

Happy Thanksgiving!

*********

I see you found the same thing when someone else tried to send a referral. I'd be both happy and grateful to send you a referral, as I will benefit, too. But you need to use a _different_ email address. Go to gmail or hotmail, whatever, and get a new address and send it to me. _I can also give you an additional promo code that will give you more than just the 500 point referral bonus!!! _


----------



## the_traveler

If (say) John and Jerry or Sam and Sally both want to sign up with AGR, *EACH* account needs a separate email address to associate to their separate AGR accounts! It can not be the same one!


----------



## Parker

I, too, am looking for a code:

amtrakrequest at mailinator dot com

Thanks in advance!

-Parker


----------



## the_traveler

Moderator's note:

I am not sure if the above email is correct. It may be but it doesn't look right to me! Try at your own risk!


----------



## RRrich

Parker said:


> I, too, am looking for a code:
> 
> amtrakrequest at mailinator dot com
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Parker


ENJOY you,ve been referred

rich


----------



## andres g

also looking for referral enrollment yupitsme_nicra(at)hotmail.com this is real just my trash email.. thanks a bunch Network


----------



## Ryan

Gotcha.


----------



## Lychye

Can I get an enrollment code please? Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler

Lychye - post your email address, substituting "at" for the "@" and "dot" for the "."! Members can not send a Personal Message (PM) to a Guest, but I'm sure someone will be glad to help you out!


----------



## Doug

Hi wonder if someone could pop me a referral code today please and thank you, shojidoug at g mail dot com


----------



## Misty.

Sent ^_^


----------



## Jeffrey

Hello, alphy99 at yahoo.com would like an enrollment code if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Acela150

Jeffrey said:


> Hello, alphy99 at yahoo.com would like an enrollment code if possible. Thanks!


Got ya! Make sure you travel with in 90 days to get the bonus!


----------



## linhalinh

Hi there,

Looking for a referral email asap so I can sign up! I'm travelling next week and would really appreciate it. Please email to my username (linhalinh) at hotmail.com.

Thank you!


----------



## the_traveler

linhalinh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for a referral email asap so I can sign up! I'm travelling next week and would really appreciate it. Please email to my username (linhalinh) at hotmail.com.
> 
> Thank you!


Sent


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> linhalinh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for a referral email asap so I can sign up! I'm travelling next week and would really appreciate it. Please email to my username (linhalinh) at hotmail.com.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent
Click to expand...

First one in a while there... Do you feel left out?? hboy: :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler

Acela150 said:


> First one in a while there... Do you feel left out?? hboy: :giggle:


I need some more AGR points. I'm way down to 200K!


----------



## Guest

Hi, Would someone email me an enrollment code? Traveling next Weds- Trying to book today! Thank You in advance! troyandchristi at ymail dot com


----------



## the_traveler

Guest said:


> Hi, Would someone email me an enrollment code? Traveling next Weds- Trying to book today! Thank You in advance! troyandchristi at ymail dot com


Unless someone else beat me to the referral, it says "Email already in use". Remember that each person's AGR account must have their own specific email address!


----------



## Kyle_guest

the_traveler said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Would someone email me an enrollment code? Traveling next Weds- Trying to book today! Thank You in advance! troyandchristi at ymail dot com
> 
> 
> 
> Unless someone else beat me to the referral, it says "Email already in use". Remember that each person's AGR account must have their own specific email address!
Click to expand...

Also looking for a code, hoping to book tonight...thanks! snyderkb at gmail dot com


----------



## City of Miami

You should get an invitational email soon, Kyle. Book within 90 days and we'll both get 500 bonus points. Thanks!! And happy travels on Amtrak!!


----------



## Logan

Hi. I'm going to be taking Amtrak in 2 weeks and was wondering if I could get a code. I'd be really grateful.

My e-mail is: foe at sharklasers dot com

Thank you.


----------



## BeckysBarn

Logan said:


> Hi. I'm going to be taking Amtrak in 2 weeks and was wondering if I could get a code. I'd be really grateful.
> 
> My e-mail is: foe at sharklasers dot com
> 
> Thank you.


Done!


----------



## Tumbleweed

Logan said:


> Hi. I'm going to be taking Amtrak in 2 weeks and was wondering if I could get a code. I'd be really grateful.
> 
> My e-mail is: foe at sharklasers dot com
> 
> Thank you.


Done


----------



## the_traveler

Who lost the fight on the last referral from Logan?


----------



## Logan

Well so far there's nothing in my inbox, can I e-mail/PM one of you a different private e-mail to use?


----------



## PRR 60

Logan said:


> Well so far there's nothing in my inbox, can I e-mail/PM one of you a different private e-mail to use?


The e-mail comes from Amtrak Guest Rewards. Check your spam folder to make sure it wasn't flagged.


----------



## Sup

Logan said:


> Well so far there's nothing in my inbox, can I e-mail/PM one of you a different private e-mail to use?


I also sent you an referral too. You can PM me or email me: catcheverythingelse at gmail dot com if you still didn't get it.


----------



## Logan

Sup said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well so far there's nothing in my inbox, can I e-mail/PM one of you a different private e-mail to use?
> 
> 
> 
> I also sent you an referral too. You can PM me or email me: catcheverythingelse at gmail dot com if you still didn't get it.
Click to expand...

I sent you an e-mail. Thank you again. :]


----------



## the_traveler

What did I start?


----------



## Logan

the_traveler said:


> What did I start?


You started Amtrak's version of Pay It Forward. lol

Sup won the war.

Thanks again Sup.


----------



## rza

If anyone wants to send me an enrollment code i would appreciate it r chadha 5 g mail (eliminate the spaces in the first part) Thanks!


----------



## Sup

rza said:


> If anyone wants to send me an enrollment code i would appreciate it r chadha 5 g mail (eliminate the spaces in the first part) Thanks!


Sent you a referral + instructions. =)


----------



## Acela150

Sup said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well so far there's nothing in my inbox, can I e-mail/PM one of you a different private e-mail to use?
> 
> 
> 
> I also sent you an referral too. You can PM me or email me: catcheverythingelse at gmail dot com if you still didn't get it.
Click to expand...

Guests don't have the ability to PM as members do..


----------



## Acela150

Sup said:


> rza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to send me an enrollment code i would appreciate it r chadha 5 g mail (eliminate the spaces in the first part) Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a referral + instructions. =)
Click to expand...

Did you come on here to monitor just this topic?? JEEZ!! That's two in a row.. :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler

Acela150 said:


> Sup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to send me an enrollment code i would appreciate it r chadha 5 g mail (eliminate the spaces in the first part) Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a referral + instructions. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you come on here to monitor just this topic?? JEEZ!! That's two in a row.. :giggle:
Click to expand...

And only 2 posts on AU!


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to send me an enrollment code i would appreciate it r chadha 5 g mail (eliminate the spaces in the first part) Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a referral + instructions. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you come on here to monitor just this topic?? JEEZ!! That's two in a row.. :giggle:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And only 2 posts on AU!
Click to expand...

Yeah what's up with that!!


----------



## mariah

Hey i was wondering how I could get a enrollment code? My email is: Mariah dot burden at gmail dot com

Thanks


----------



## pennyk

mariah said:


> Hey i was wondering how I could get a enrollment code? My email is: Mariah dot burden at gmail dot com
> 
> Thanks


Done


----------



## slq

could someone please send me an enrollment code asap?> shantellelq - at - gmail.com


----------



## City of Miami

Done. 

You should receive an email from Amtrak Guest Rewards soon!! Just click on the link they provide in the email and sign up. Then if you travel on Amtrak in the next 90 days using your new account number we will BOTH receive 500 bonus points.

Thank You Very Much!!


----------



## Kevin L

amamba said:


> Rebecca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love an enrollment code as well!! rlrmiles at gmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you one. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Please send me a code. pipeace_2003 at yahoo

thank you

_Moderator note: e-mail edited._


----------



## Ryan

Email address is in use.


----------



## Bruce

I am traveling in December. do I want to sign up for rewards now or in December ?


----------



## jb64

You want to sign up within 90 days of travel to earn your referral bonus.


----------



## the_traveler

Bruce said:


> I am traveling in December. do I want to sign up for rewards now or in December ?


Or at least travel within 90 days of registering.

I don't know where you live, but say you live in Chicago. You could ride Amtrak to Glenview and back - or even take METRA one way - and that would qualify you for the sign up bonus!


----------



## PPorro

the_traveler said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am traveling in December. do I want to sign up for rewards now or in December ?
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least travel within 90 days of registering.
> 
> I don't know where you live, but say you live in Chicago. You could ride Amtrak to Glenview and back - or even take METRA one way - and that would qualify you for the sign up bonus!
Click to expand...

Let me see if I got this right. I come here get an enrollment code from someone, which then gives them 500 points and I get my 500 points for enrolling, if I travel within 90 days of enrolling.

Does the person giving me the code also fall under the 90 day rule?

I would get the 500 points even without a code, but it's nice to help out others?

So the plan is, instead of registering today, which I have all filled in except the enrollment code, I should wait until just before a trip that I'll be taking for sure, and use someones code?

Someone send me your code, so I have it ready if I'm going to pull the trigger and take the ride from Milwaukee Airport to Sturtevant WI and back some nice day.  That's one I wanted to do just to get things rolling, and the layover is about an hour. Time for a nice walk.

Thanks and nice to read all about the AGR program. Anything for a discount and maybe help a friend.


----------



## jb64

pm sent


----------



## PRR 60

PPorro said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am traveling in December. do I want to sign up for rewards now or in December ?
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least travel within 90 days of registering.
> 
> I don't know where you live, but say you live in Chicago. You could ride Amtrak to Glenview and back - or even take METRA one way - and that would qualify you for the sign up bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me see if I got this right. I come here get an enrollment code from someone, which then gives them 500 points and I get my 500 points for enrolling, if I travel within 90 days of enrolling.
> 
> Does the person giving me the code also fall under the 90 day rule?
> 
> I would get the 500 points even without a code, but it's nice to help out others?
> 
> So the plan is, instead of registering today, which I have all filled in except the enrollment code, I should wait until just before a trip that I'll be taking for sure, and use someones code?
> 
> Someone send me your code, so I have it ready if I'm going to pull the trigger and take the ride from Milwaukee Airport to Sturtevant WI and back some nice day.  That's one I wanted to do just to get things rolling, and the layover is about an hour. Time for a nice walk.
> 
> Thanks and nice to read all about the AGR program. Anything for a discount and maybe help a friend.
Click to expand...

As I understand it, you do not get an "enrollment code." You provide your e-mail address to someone who is already a member of AGR. That member then goes to the AGR website and submits your e-mail for the "refer a friend" promotion. AGR then sends you an e-mail inviting you to join. If you join and then take a trip within 90 days of joining, both you and the AGR member who referred you get 500 bonus points.

I am not sure (and I could be wrong about this), but I think you need to apply to AGR using the link provided in the e-mail invite. It is possible that just applying through the AGR website after receiving the invite will not do the trick. It is also possible that getting the invite and then waiting several months to apply will also not work for the referring member.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

PPorro said:


> Let me see if I got this right. I come here get an enrollment code from someone, which then gives them 500 points and I get my 500 points for enrolling, if I travel within 90 days of enrolling.


Yes. However it's not a code so much as an email link with the code already embedded.



PPorro said:


> Does the person giving me the code also fall under the 90 day rule?


Yes. If you don't travel within 90 days they get nothing.



PPorro said:


> I would get the 500 points even without a code, but it's nice to help out others?


Yes. Some of the folks who routinely post in this thread already have _hundreds of thousands_ of points at their disposal. It's doubtful that a mere 500 points is going to make or break their next trip. On the other hand, maybe you'll get someone who is new to this or is otherwise low on points.



PPorro said:


> So the plan is, instead of registering today, which I have all filled in except the enrollment code, I should wait until just before a trip that I'll be taking for sure, and use someones code?


Yes.



PPorro said:


> Someone send me your code, so I have it ready if I'm going to pull the trigger and take the ride from Milwaukee Airport to Sturtevant WI and back some nice day. That's one I wanted to do just to get things rolling, and the layover is about an hour. Time for a nice walk.


You sound like you're already bitten by the train bug. ^_^



PPorro said:


> Thanks and nice to read all about the AGR program. Anything for a discount and maybe help a friend.


The honest truth about AGR is that the best method for earning points ended when United bought Continental Airlines. The next best method is the Chase Sapphire Preferred card (40K points). After that is the Chase Ink Bold (25/50K) followed by the Chase AGR card (32K) followed by direct purchase through points.com. If you try to earn all of your points by traveling on Amtrak it will take a lot of time and money to get anywhere with the AGR program.


----------



## the_traveler

PRR 60 said:


> I am not sure (and I could be wrong about this), but I think you need to apply to AGR using the link provided in the e-mail invite. It is possible that just applying through the AGR website after receiving the invite will not do the trick. It is also possible that getting the invite and then waiting several months to apply will also not work for the referring member.


You are correct that the referred person must sign up using the link in the email. Otherwise, the new member will get 500 points anyway (if they travel within 90 days of referring), but the referrer gets no points. I'm not certain about waiting the several months, but I personally would just take a short trip within the time frame to activate the account.


----------



## the_traveler

Texas Sunset said:


> PPorro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the 500 points even without a code, but it's nice to help out others?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Some of the folks who routinely post in this thread already have _hundreds of thousands_ of points at their disposal. It's doubtful that a mere 500 points is going to make or break their next trip. On the other hand, maybe you'll get someone who is new to this or is otherwise low on points.
Click to expand...

I'm not saying it is, but that sounds like a personal attack on me!

I try to give everyone an opportunity to give referrals. Yes, as a moderator, I do approve "guest" postings, but I wait many times a couple of days before I offer to refer someone if nobody has yet. Remember that I may be a moderator, but I an also am AU member!





FYI, I have only received credit for 6 referrals - and I think 2 were for my sister and BIL!



So I don't "steal" everyone!


----------



## Acela150

I've only received one out of about three or four.


----------



## pennyk

the_traveler said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPorro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the 500 points even without a code, but it's nice to help out others?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Some of the folks who routinely post in this thread already have _hundreds of thousands_ of points at their disposal. It's doubtful that a mere 500 points is going to make or break their next trip. On the other hand, maybe you'll get someone who is new to this or is otherwise low on points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying it is, but that sounds like a personal attack on me!
> 
> I try to give everyone an opportunity to give referrals. Yes, as a moderator, I do approve "guest" postings, but I wait many times a couple of days before I offer to refer someone if nobody has yet. Remember that I may be a moderator, but I an also am AU member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I have only received credit for 6 referrals - and I think 2 were for my sister and BIL!
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't "steal" everyone!
Click to expand...

I can attest that the_traveler does not "jump" on the referrals, using his position as moderator. Not too long ago, I was able to make a referral to a guest shortly after he approved the guest's post. Either the guest did not sign up or did not take a trip, since I have not received my 500 points (but that is irrelevant)  . My guess is about 40% of my referrals result in points (which includes my sister and 2 friends)  .


----------



## Devil's Advocate

There seems to be a misunderstanding. I do not feel any points have been "stolen" by someone who "jumped" in front of me or whatever. I already have something like 120,000 points myself so what would I need with 500 more? Better to leave those credits for someone who really needs them instead of just throwing them onto yet another giant pile o' points. This is especially true now that this whole tedious process is no longer accomplishing _anything at all_ for the traveling party. I'm not sure why points are being left on the table by others. Maybe they simply don't realize how this works. Or maybe Amtrak has stopped awarding points this way?


----------



## PPorro

Thanks for all the details and information and thank you to the person who responded asking for my email address. I'll be using the referral code in the future.

I don't expect to be a frequent traveler, but if I can gain enough points to save a little of anything, on just one trip someday, I'll be happy.

Yes my first planned trip is going to be a shopping hop to get the account activated. $18 round trip but if I figured right, $15.30 for being a Señor.


----------



## scases

I am traveling at the end of May. Can someone send me a referral code? My email is scases at hotmail dot com


----------



## Ryan

Done!


----------



## scases

Ryan said:


> Done!


Thanks for the referral. The email has a link but no enrollment code. Do I need the code to ensure you get your 500 points?


----------



## Ryan

No, I believe that if you click on the link and enroll that it's automatically tracked.


----------



## scases

Ryan said:


> No, I believe that if you click on the link and enroll that it's automatically tracked.


Thanks again. I just enrolled with the link from the email you sent.


----------



## PRR 60

scases said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the referral. The email has a link but no enrollment code. Do I need the code to ensure you get your 500 points?
Click to expand...

There is no referral code required. Click the link in the e-mail to enroll, and that will ensure *Ryan* gets his bonus for referring you.


----------



## chibi

could someone please send me an amtrak enrollment code to Chibi_rci at hotmail dot com


----------



## Bob Dylan

chibi said:


> could someone please send me an amtrak enrollment code to Chibi_rci at hotmail dot com


Welcome! :hi: Done and done! Be sure and respond when AGR sends you the e-mail inviting you to join and use your AGR# when you reserve your tickets and make ANY trip within 90 days so we Both get the 500 Points!


----------



## paola

could someone please send an enrollment code.... please..hehe

paojay1984 at gmail.com

thank you!!!


----------



## Ryan

Done!

Don't forget, you need to travel within 90 days of signing up to get the extra points.


----------



## RollingStone

Hello, all! Newly enrolled to the site in search of an AGR enrollment code. I'm traveling in THREE DAYS, and hoping to book my ticket today.

I'm hesitant to put my email address out here on a public forum, but if you send me an email via my AU profile, we can go from there.

Thanks!


----------



## Shortline

Private message sent. Thanks and welcome I AU!


----------



## RollingStone

Wow--thanks fellow travelers!

I am really impressed by the really fast and helpful response from other forum members. I accepted a link, purchased my ticket, and will be enjoying the rolling countryside in just a few short days. Thanks to everyone who extended a helping hand.


----------



## clowchan

May I have a referral link too please? (Will be travelling in the next couple months so I'll make that 90 day window!




)


----------



## BeckysBarn

clowchan said:


> May I have a referral link too please? (Will be travelling in the next couple months so I'll make that 90 day window!
> 
> 
> 
> )


PM me (private message) with your email address & I'll send you the referral.


----------



## jerichowhiskey

I received an email stating I'll get a 1000 points if I enroll before the end of the month and travel within 90 days. Is this better than enrolling via referral code?


----------



## Lakeshore

jerichowhiskey said:


> I received an email stating I'll get a 1000 points if I enroll before the end of the month and travel within 90 days. Is this better than enrolling via referral code?


Yes, you only get 500 when you get a referral


----------



## jerichowhiskey

Lakeshore said:


> jerichowhiskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email stating I'll get a 1000 points if I enroll before the end of the month and travel within 90 days. Is this better than enrolling via referral code?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you only get 500 when you get a referral
Click to expand...

Oh ok, I thought there was some different goodies with referral.


----------



## AlanB

jerichowhiskey said:


> Lakeshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerichowhiskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email stating I'll get a 1000 points if I enroll before the end of the month and travel within 90 days. Is this better than enrolling via referral code?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you only get 500 when you get a referral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, I thought there was some different goodies with referral.
Click to expand...

There are no "goodies" with a referral for you. The "goodie" is that the person who refers you gets 500 AGR points, and normally so do you as the referee. Now if you have a special code for that 1,000 points promo, you can probably still request that someone refer you giving them 500 point if you like, and you should still be able to enter that code when you follow the referral link such that you get 1,000 points instead of the normal 500.


----------



## boston_han

About to finish my guest rewards sign-up for a trip I plan to take this Friday! Anyone have an enrollment code to share? hannahbanana575 - yahoo. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fixx42

Sure thing! Just sent you an invite.


----------



## Joseph

Hi All, I was wondering if someone could provide me with an Amtrak enrollment code. I will be traveling heavily within the next thirty days and could use the rewards!

my email address is____ jjacoutot __ at __ me ___ dot ____ com ___

thanks in advance all!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Joseph said:


> Hi All, I was wondering if someone could provide me with an Amtrak enrollment code. I will be traveling heavily within the next thirty days and could use the rewards!
> 
> my email address is____ jjacoutot __ at __ me ___ dot ____ com ___
> 
> thanks in advance all!


You don't need any code. You'll get the same bonus as everyone else just by traveling within 90 days of signing up.


----------



## the_traveler

Joseph said:


> 1342635395[/url]' post='381066']Hi All, I was wondering if someone could provide me with an Amtrak enrollment code. I will be traveling heavily within the next thirty days and could use the rewards!
> 
> my email address is____ jjacoutot __ at __ me ___ dot ____ com ___
> 
> thanks in advance all!


Referral sent.


----------



## Jamira

Could you please send me an enrollment code. Also if there are any promotional codes for travel.

Thank you

jnjmlln at hotmail.com


----------



## Fixx42

Jamira said:


> Could you please send me an enrollment code. Also if there are any promotional codes for travel.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> jnjmlln at hotmail.com


Sent! Enjoy


----------



## the_traveler

Texas Sunset - While you are correct at this time, there was a promotion at one time that if the person was referred, they would receive 1,500 sign up bonus points instead of the 500 sign up bonus points if they signed up without a referral!




You never know if or when that (or a similar promotion) may come up again!

If it does, and someone reads your reply, they could end up missing out (in that case) 1,000 points!





If you do not want to participate in this thread, please do not post, and let other members have a chance instead!





And BTW - I am posting this as an AU member (which I am also).


----------



## Devil's Advocate

the_traveler said:


> Texas Sunset - While you are correct at this time, there was a promotion at one time that if the person was referred, they would receive 1,500 sign up bonus points instead of the 500 sign up bonus points if they signed up without a referral! You never know if or when that (or a similar promotion) may come up again! If it does, and someone reads your reply, they could end up missing out (in that case) 1,000 points! If you do not want to participate in this thread, please do not post, and let other members have a chance instead! And BTW - I am posting this as an AU member (which I am also).


That's a pretty lame reason to keep this charade going. I haven't lied to anyone or broken any rules that I'm aware of. If you have a problem with the lack of a referral bonus then why not spend your time taking it up with Amtrak instead of milking more charity points from newbies?


----------



## the_traveler

FYI - I have only received 6 (that's SIX) referral bonuses. And 2 of them (or 1/3 of the total) were for referring my sister and BIL!



So why am I "milking more charity points"?


----------



## Devil's Advocate

the_traveler said:


> FYI - I have only received 6 (that's SIX) referral bonuses. And 2 of them (or 1/3 of the total) were for referring my sister and BIL!
> 
> 
> 
> So why am I "milking more charity points"?


In an effort to keep the peace I decided to contact AGR and requested that they bring back the previous referral bonus. Maybe if we all did that they will act on our requests and everyone can eventually benefit from a two-way referral bonus instead of the one-way process that is currently in effect. ^_^


----------



## TMU

Can someone send me a referral to tal2196 at comcast dot net?

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan

Gotcha.


----------



## guest

I need to buy a ticket for tomorrow. Can someone send me a referral?

email me at jlam028 at ucr dot edu

Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler

Done! Remember to register for AGR by clicking the link in the email from AGR!


----------



## Dave

Can someone send me a referral?

email me at defon2008email - at - gmail - dot - com

Thanks!


----------



## RRrich

Dave said:


> Can someone send me a referral?
> 
> email me at defon2008email - at - gmail - dot - com
> 
> Thanks!


Done


----------



## dave

RRrich said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me a referral?
> 
> email me at defon2008email - at - gmail - dot - com
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Done
Click to expand...


GAH! I typed the wrong address! DEFCON2008EMAIL - at... I forgot the C in the original. Thanks!!


----------



## Acela150

dave said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me a referral?
> 
> email me at defon2008email - at - gmail - dot - com
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GAH! I typed the wrong address! DEFCON2008EMAIL - at... I forgot the C in the original. Thanks!!
Click to expand...

Gotcha! Make sure you travel WITHIN 90 days to receive the bonus!


----------



## spidercharm

Please send me the enrollment code at magic41sing at yahoo dot com. I need to purchase amtrak tickets soon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Misty.

spidercharm said:


> Please send me the enrollment code at magic41sing at yahoo dot com. I need to purchase amtrak tickets soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Done


----------



## Acela150

spidercharm said:


> Please send me the enrollment code at magic41sing at yahoo dot com. I need to purchase amtrak tickets soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


HAHA! Couldn't post 10 minutes sooner??!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilbert

Could someone send a referral to kingzp - gmail.Thank you in advance!


----------



## Acela150

Wilbert said:


> Could someone send a referral to kingzp - gmail.Thank you in advance!


Gotcha!


----------



## the_traveler

As I heard from someone a few posts up, missed it be *THAT* much!


----------



## Acela150

the_traveler said:


> As I heard from someone a few posts up, missed it be *THAT* much!


I was 10 minutes off.. You were 2.. Sorry Dave..


----------



## jackie

Can I get an enrollment code after sending a referral to a friend? How does this work? Thanks!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun

Jackie, are you already a member of AGR?

If not, we can send you a referral to join AGR. Id be more than happy to help you with this. You can send me a private message here on the forum if you wish to keep your email out of the public eye. Im not sure you can send pm's as a guest though.

If you would like to join the forum, its quick, and easy. You become a member of the AU family, and we can be of better assistance to you with AGR, and other things as well.

Anthony


----------



## the_traveler

Ant - You are correct that guests can not send PM's to members. Jackie - that is one benefit of joining this forum, and joining is free!


----------



## Octagram.IT

Amtrak Cajun said:


> Jackie, are you already a member of AGR?
> 
> If not, we can send you a referral to join AGR. Id be more than happy to help you with this. You can send me a private message here on the forum if you wish to keep your email out of the public eye. Im not sure you can send pm's as a guest though.
> 
> If you would like to join the forum, its quick, and easy. You become a member of the AU family, and we can be of better assistance to you with AGR, and other things as well.
> 
> Anthony




I'd love an AGR Enrollment Code as well. I will PM you my email address. Thank you!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun

I got ya covered Octagram 

Ant


----------



## Octagram.IT

Amtrak Cajun said:


> I got ya covered Octagram
> 
> Ant



Thanks Ant! Signed up and booked a trip...

I created this when I had a free moment to help streamline the process of dispensing referral to those who want the bonus points. Let me know what you think.

*Request an Enrollment Code*


----------



## Amtrak Cajun

Thats pretty neat Octagram.


----------



## Octagram.IT

Amtrak Cajun said:


> Thats pretty neat Octagram.



Thanks. Let me know if I can return the favor with another loyalty program.


----------



## the_traveler

Octagram.IT said:


> 1348417686[/url]' post='395507']
> 
> 
> Amtrak Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1348285679[/url]' post='395286']Thats pretty neat Octagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Let me know if I can return the favor with another loyalty program.
Click to expand...

Not to shoot you down, but the referral has to come from the person's AGR account directly, as there will be a link in the email from AGR so both earn the bonus! So that may not provide the link. I would just go directly from your AGR account.

And remember that we are all one disfunctional family here at AU. So helping another member is the same as helping some another member.


----------



## Octagram.IT

the_traveler said:


> Octagram.IT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty neat Octagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Let me know if I can return the favor with another loyalty program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to shoot you down, but the referral has to come from the person's AGR account directly, as there will be a link in the email from AGR so both earn the bonus! So that may not provide the link. I would just go directly from your AGR account.
> 
> And remember that we are all one disfunctional family here at AU. So helping another member is the same as helping some another member.
Click to expand...


I gathered that much. That form merely sends me an email that an individual is interested in signing up. Nothing more. I don't expect anyone will use it, although I'd love enough bonus points for this:

*Jazz, Blues and Rock 'N Roll By Rail Escorted - 2013*

*Ride the Rails through the Heartland of Uniquely American Music*

Celebrate American rhythm on a eight-day rail journey through three cities pulsing with legendary music. Launch your vacation in Muddy Waters' Chicago. Sample the city's sounds and the fare at the Italian Village. Then move on to Memphis, the birthplace of Rock 'N' Roll. While there, tour Graceland®, and visit the world-famous Sun Studios. Rejoin Amtrak, and ride to New Orleans. Savor a jazz brunch and feel the beat of Bourbon Street. Trace the story of three musical genres rooted to three heartland cities.

*Highlights*


Wine and cheese welcome reception in Chicago
Chicago city tour and cruise
Memphis Tour including Graceland
Dinner cruise in New Orleans


Package Includes:


One-way Amtrak from Chicago to Memphis in Roomette accommodations; meals included in Dining car
One-way Amtrak® from Memphis to New Orleans in Coach accommodations
6 night's hotel accommodations; one night's sleeping accommodations on board Amtrak®
11 meals (7 breakfasts, 1 brunch, 3 dinners)
Evening activity in Chicago
New Orleans Area Tour
Admission to Sun Studios, Staxx Museum, and Rock n' Soul Museum
Meal gratuities included with all meals except on board the Amtrak® trainServices of an Amtrak Vacations Tour Escort for the duration of journey
Click to Zoom The Map

Not Included:


All Gratuities aboard the Amtrak Train (sleeping car attendent and dining car)
Amtrak Vacations Tour Escort Gratuity
Transportation to Chicago and from New Orleans to start or end your journey


----------



## atm79

Kindly requesting a referral please!


----------



## Lakeshore

atm79 said:


> Kindly requesting a referral please!


Need to provide an e-mail address, spelled out

ex. abc at yahoo dot com


----------



## Andiron

New member seeking AGR enrollment code!

Send to vin.nic at hotmail.com if possible.

Thank You!


----------



## BeckysBarn

Andiron said:


> New member seeking AGR enrollment code!
> 
> Send to vin.nic at hotmail.com if possible.
> 
> Thank You!


Done


----------



## Anthony

You all know that you need not wait for someone else to refer you to get a 500-point signup bonus, right? :giggle: AGR gives you one just for signing up!

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/members/new


----------



## Acela150

Anthony said:


> You all know that you need not wait for someone else to refer you to get a 500-point signup bonus, right? :giggle: AGR gives you one just for signing up!
> 
> https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/members/new


But it looks good when we get the 500!  :lol:


----------



## Banan

amamba said:


> Rebecca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love an enrollment code as well!! rlrmiles at gmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you one. Thanks!
Click to expand...

I would like one as well!

banan at nmsu. edu

Thanks!


----------



## BeckysBarn

Banan said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love an enrollment code as well!! rlrmiles at gmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you one. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like one as well!
> 
> banan at nmsu. edu
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Someone must have beat me to it! Address already in use.


----------



## Nc_trains

Can someone share an enrollment code? Would someone care to share the benefit of the code? Thanks!

Best email...

Craigslist.posting.33 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Nc_trains said:


> Can someone share an enrollment code? Would someone care to share the benefit of the code?


For new members is NO BENEFIT to using a referral link or enrollment code. NONE. NADA. NOTHING.


----------



## trainman74

Texas Sunset said:


> For new members is NO BENEFIT to using a referral link or enrollment code. NONE. NADA. NOTHING.


There's the karma provided by giving some additional AGR points to a fellow user of this forum.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

trainman74 said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> For new members is NO BENEFIT to using a referral link or enrollment code. NONE. NADA. NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> There's the karma provided by giving some additional AGR points to a fellow user of this forum.
Click to expand...

Is that really how karma is supposed to work?

Those who seek out a personal benefit, but who actually gain nothing due to their own naivete, are inadvertent beneficiaries of positive spiritual energy?


----------



## LaTara

Hello, enrolling, can I get an enrollment code please?


----------



## jebr

LaTara said:


> Hello, enrolling, can I get an enrollment code please?


We'll need to have your email (at least one of us) in order to send you a referral link. If you wish to keep it private, send me - or any member posting here - a PM (you'll have to register for this forum to send a PM.) Otherwise, simply post it here, but in a format such as name [at] email -dot- com...basically, not a direct copy-paste (spammers will often crawl websites looking for easily-written emails such as [email protected])


----------



## the_traveler

Texas Sunset said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> For new members is NO BENEFIT to using a referral link or enrollment code. NONE. NADA. NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> There's the karma provided by giving some additional AGR points to a fellow user of this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that really how karma is supposed to work?
> 
> Those who seek out a personal benefit, but who actually gain nothing due to their own naivete, are inadvertent beneficiaries of positive spiritual energy?
Click to expand...

TS -

Please note and tell us the member who made *post #2* of this thread? Then talk about karma!


----------



## j.johnston02

Hello fellow train passengers, I don't know if this thread is still active, but if anyone would like to receive the benefits of sending me an enrollment code before I book my tickets today, send it to j_dot_johnston02_at_gmail_dot_com. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lakeshore

E-mail is in use, so someone else must have sent one to you.


----------



## JOhn

I'd like to receive referral or enrollment code. johnmichals at gmail dot com Thanks


----------



## Amtrak Cajun

I just sent you a referral John. You should join AU, its a great forum, with great people.


----------



## the_traveler

Got you. Remember to register via the link in the email and travel within 90 days of registering.


----------



## Bythewaybtw

Could someone do me the awesome honor of providing me with an enrollment code? I'd be very much obliged. 8) My email's bythewaybtw at gmail dot com.


----------



## TimePeace

Done...

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Hank

need an enrollment code please. hpchen84_at_googlemailservice_dot_com Thanks!~


----------



## pennyk

Hank said:


> need an enrollment code please. hpchen84_at_googlemailservice_dot_com Thanks!~


done


----------



## lauren

Hello, I'm enrolling in Amtrak's rewards program and if you could send me an enrollment code, I would greatly appreciate it.

My email is ladams 02 *at* gmail *dot* com

As you can see you take out the asterisks and spaces. . .

Thanks!


----------



## lauren

Oops! Wrong email -- I somehow collapsed both, it should read:

ladams 02 *at* mica *dot* edu


----------



## the_traveler

Done! Register via the link in the email from AGR and travel on Amtrak within 90 days of registering.


----------



## Lauren

Thanks to the kind person who sent me the referral email just now. I really appreciate it.

I am confused on where I find the code that one is supposed to input when they're registering, though. Can you help me out on where to find this "enrollment code" in the email that was sent?

Thanks, anonymous internet citizen!


----------



## Ryan

Done!

And they've changed the "Earn Points" page, I couldn't find the link to the page - if anyone else needs it:

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/memberpromotions/saveraf


----------



## lauren

Ok, I've enrolled, but I could have enrolled anyways without an 'enrollment code' -- the bonus is if I travel within 90 days (which I will, and we both get 500 points. . .), BUT, I never saw an enrollment code in the two emails the very kind member sent to me. So, does that mean that I won't get the points and neither will the person who referred me?

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan

The code is a part of the link that you click on from the email.


----------



## the_traveler

Ryan said:


> And they've changed the "Earn Points" page, I couldn't find the link to the page - if anyone else needs it:
> 
> https://www.amtrakgu...motions/saveraf


At first, I couldn't find it either. I logged to my AGR account, clicked "expand all", then clicked on "my promotions" and found the "Refer A Friend" on that page.


----------



## TimePeace

Lauren said:


> Thanks to the kind person who sent me the referral email just now. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I am confused on where I find the code that one is supposed to input when they're registering, though. Can you help me out on where to find this "enrollment code" in the email that was sent?
> 
> Thanks, anonymous internet citizen!


It might have been me... I sent a referral... I am not sure how to tell if someone beat me to it?


----------



## Ryan

It won't let you send it to an email address that's already been used - mine went through using the second email address she posted.


----------



## TimePeace

Ryan said:


> It won't let you send it to an email address that's already been used - mine went through using the second email address she posted.


I used he second one too... it took it too. ?


----------



## Ryan

Very interesting. And she says that she got two.

Maybe they left out the bit that checks if the address is already in use when they changed things up.


----------



## the_traveler

I also used the 2nd address, and it took also! :blink: Very interesting! :wacko:


----------



## Ken

Is this still going on? Need to book a trip in... well now really, but could wait an hour or so seeing how people have been responding pretty quickly.

chicagorilla4chn [at] yahoo [dot] com

Thanks


----------



## the_traveler

It says "email already in use". Either someone already referred you or you have already signed up with that email. Each AGR account (example husband and wife) must use a separate email address! :excl:


----------



## LA Commuter

I'd need an enrollment code to. I'll PM my email and someone can send it?

Thanks


----------



## rrdude

LA Commuter said:


> I'd need an enrollment code to. I'll PM my email and someone can send it?
> 
> Thanks


pilchermd AT verizon.net


----------



## MrFSS

LA Commuter said:


> I'd need an enrollment code to. I'll PM my email and someone can send it?
> 
> Thanks


Guest posters don't have PM ability.


----------



## rrdude

MrFSS said:


> LA Commuter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need an enrollment code to. I'll PM my email and someone can send it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Guest posters don't have PM ability.
Click to expand...

That's why I sent my email addy, he/she can send their email to mine, and, "Away we go"


----------



## LA Commuter

rrdude said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA Commuter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need an enrollment code to. I'll PM my email and someone can send it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Guest posters don't have PM ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I sent my email addy, he/she can send their email to mine, and, "Away we go"
Click to expand...

I sent you an email =)


----------



## bgh10788

Can someone hook me up with an enrollment code via PM?


----------



## TimePeace

New member is already an AGR member. Just a heads up.

Welcome to our forums!


----------



## Nick B

If someone could send me an enrollment code that would be awesome. If you do thanks if not no worries email: [email protected] no underscores in case you didnt know. Thanks all


----------



## Acela150

One of two things

Emails in use... Or someone referred him and wasn't polite enough to say they had dibs on it.. :huh:


----------



## TimePeace

Acela150 said:


> One of two things
> 
> Emails in use... Or someone referred him and wasn't polite enough to say they had dibs on it.. :huh:


Sorry if I was impolite. Did not mean to be, simply neglected to mention here that I sent it in.

Perhaps others did as well - as has been noted above, sometimes it accepts the email from more than one user. I would guess that could happen with a couple of nearly simultaneous submissions. I'm not sure mine was accepted... I have done couple a in the past which never showed up on my agr statement, even though it accepted the email.


----------



## AlanB

Maine Rider said:


> Perhaps others did as well - as has been noted above, sometimes it accepts the email from more than one user. I would guess that could happen with a couple of nearly simultaneous submissions. I'm not sure mine was accepted... I have done couple a in the past which never showed up on my agr statement, even though it accepted the email.


It could well be that someone else beat you to the punch. But it could also be that the person targeted with the email either failed to follow the link, hit the back button or other link during the registration process dropping your info from things, or that they failed to travel within 90 days. And of course, there's always a chance that the computers just screwed things up too.


----------



## russ

I would love an enrollment code also. russ dot graney at gmail


----------



## pennyk

russ said:


> I would love an enrollment code also. russ dot graney at gmail


done


----------



## KNP

Please send me an enrollment code keshavprabhu at yahoo dot com. thanks in advance


----------



## Acela150

gotcha


----------



## rossntheham

Could someone kindly send an enrollment code to ross - dot - birmingham - at - gmail - dot - com? I am registering and the website asks for one. I'm hoping it signifies me as a *super special traveler*. Ahem.

Thanks!


----------



## Misty.

Sent


----------



## alf

would love an enrollment code to farkasamy - at - comcast.net thanks!


----------



## TimePeace

I tried... but someone beat me to it I reckon - says email already in use.

Welcome to the forum anyhow, join up!


----------



## PPorro

Maine Rider said:


> I tried... but someone beat me to it I reckon - says email already in use.
> 
> Welcome to the forum anyhow, join up!


Interesting how they track by the email address.


----------



## Acela150

Maine Rider said:


> I tried... but someone beat me to it I reckon - says email already in use.
> 
> Welcome to the forum anyhow, join up!


It's always possible they are registered and don't know it. I have some stories about that..


----------



## jsreeves

Could someone please send me an enrollment code to jscottreeves at gmail dot com?

Thanks much!


----------



## Blackwolf

jsreeves said:


> Could someone please send me an enrollment code to jscottreeves at gmail dot com?
> 
> Thanks much!


Sent! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vic

Can someone send me an enrollment code to modernworldhistory at yahoo dot com? Thank you in advance!


----------



## GG-1

Vic said:


> Can someone send me an enrollment code to modernworldhistory at yahoo dot com? Thank you in advance!


Done
Aloha


----------



## Vic

GG-1 said:


> Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me an enrollment code to modernworldhistory at yahoo dot com? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> Aloha
Click to expand...

I received the email but I didn't get the code. Where do I find the code? Sorry for being such a newcomer, haha.


----------



## AlanB

Vic said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone send me an enrollment code to modernworldhistory at yahoo dot com? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> Aloha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I received the email but I didn't get the code. Where do I find the code? Sorry for being such a newcomer, haha.
Click to expand...

There is no actual code, you just need to be sure to click on the link in the email your received. That's a special link that takes care of everything.


----------



## Max

Hi all, looking for a code myself. *wuddupcuz* at *icloud* dot *com*.

Many thanks!!


----------



## pennyk

Max said:


> Hi all, looking for a code myself. *wuddupcuz* at *icloud* dot *com*.
> 
> Many thanks!!


done


----------



## piyooshj

Can some please email me AGR enrollment referral at piyooshj at yahoo dot com


----------



## TimePeace

Welcome to the forums! I sent in a referral, hope it works.


----------



## Melanie

Hello! Can someone send me a referral? Email is at Gmail.com: mel2526

Thanks!


----------



## Blackwolf

Melanie said:


> Hello! Can someone send me a referral? Email is at Gmail.com: mel2526
> 
> Thanks!


You have a referral headed your way. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Alan

Hi, I'm also new to Amtrak and Could somebody send me a referral? email: alan.lau.us AT gmail.com


----------



## TimePeace

Alan said:


> Hi, I'm also new to Amtrak and Could somebody send me a referral? email: alan.lau.us AT gmail.com


Alan: Someone sent in the referral (not me) (unless you are already registered with AGR).


----------



## ellen guest

i'd like a referral to ellen .... domain is at ugcs.caltech.edu thanks!


----------



## gswager

ellen guest said:


> i'd like a referral to ellen .... domain is at ugcs.caltech.edu thanks!


I tried to seend you a referral but your email was already sent.


----------



## TimePeace

That seems to be happening often... I wonder if it is that the requests are coming from people that are already in AGR... or maybe the system is broken... or both?? :wacko: 

Or maybe someone is really quick on the draw and not saying anything?? Maybe some clever program has it automated?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Maine Rider said:


> That seems to be happening often... I wonder if it is that the requests are coming from people that are already in AGR... or maybe the system is broken... or both?? :wacko:
> Or maybe someone is really quick on the draw and not saying anything?? Maybe some clever program has it automated?


h34r: the_traveler h34r: How do you think he can afford the Penthouse Suite? h34r:


----------



## TimePeace

AmtrakBlue said:


> Maine Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be happening often... I wonder if it is that the requests are coming from people that are already in AGR... or maybe the system is broken... or both?? :wacko:
> Or maybe someone is really quick on the draw and not saying anything?? Maybe some clever program has it automated?
> 
> 
> 
> h34r: the_traveler h34r: How do you think he can afford the Penthouse Suite? h34r:
Click to expand...

I think you're onto something. I just was reading about some 55K points trip he's taking! Those points gotta be coming from someplace!


----------



## turbox

I'm new and would like a referral, please.

turboxforsale domain is at gmail {[dot]} com

Thanks!


----------



## City of Miami

Hi Turbox - You should be getting an email from Amtrak Guest Rewards soon! Just click through on that and sign up for AGR program and then you and I both receive 500 bonus points when you take a train ride in the first 90 days. WIN-WIN


----------



## eastcoastbackpacker

i was hoping to sign up with amtrak. could someone share a referal code? email is rosemary grace 42 at gmail.com Thank you!


----------



## HoosierStater

eastcoastbackpacker said:


> i was hoping to sign up with amtrak. could someone share a referal code? email is rosemary grace 42 at gmail.com Thank you!


Referral on the way.


----------



## rickycourtney

Hey east coast backpacker!

I already sent you a referral.

Travel within 90 days and both you and I will receive 500 bonus points!


----------



## doorBella

Can someone send me a referral code asap? rose at doorbella dot com


----------



## Amtrak Cajun

I just sent you a request 

Click the link in the email, sign up for AGR and we both get 500 points if you travel within 90 days.


----------



## Terry

Hello traveling with amtrak later this week. Referral code pls? Caregiver211-gmail


----------



## jersey42

Terry said:


> Hello traveling with amtrak later this week. Referral code pls? Caregiver211-gmail


Just sent you one. AGR should send you an e-mail. Click the link in the e-mail to join and you will get your bonus if you travel within 90 days.


----------



## alonever

please send one to ROBIE9705 at GMAIL COM. Thanks!!


----------



## pennyk

alonever said:


> please send one to ROBIE9705 at GMAIL COM. Thanks!!


referral sent.


----------



## the_traveler

Maine Rider said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maine Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be happening often... I wonder if it is that the requests are coming from people that are already in AGR... or maybe the system is broken... or both?? :wacko:
> Or maybe someone is really quick on the draw and not saying anything?? Maybe some clever program has it automated?
> 
> 
> 
> h34r: the_traveler h34r: How do you think he can afford the Penthouse Suite? h34r:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're onto something. I just was reading about some 55K points trip he's taking! Those points gotta be coming from someplace!
Click to expand...

Not me!  I earn my points the old fashioned way - by using the AGR MasterCard! :giggle: (BTW: I only have 6 referrals, and 1/2 are from family members. Note to others - AGR limits referrals to 50 per member per LIFETIME! :excl: )


----------



## TimePeace

the_traveler said:


> Not me!  I earn my points the old fashioned way - by using the AGR MasterCard! :giggle: (BTW: I only have 6 referrals, and 1/2 are from family members. Note to others - AGR limits referrals to 50 per member per LIFETIME! :excl: )


Yeah I noticed that part of the policy too.

I've only managed to snag one referral from the requests thread... lately it seems like there is often only 5 or 10 min between the request posting and a response. Ya gotta be fast!


----------



## silver

Hey, could someone please send me a referral? sjsilver at google style email...


----------



## rickycourtney

Hey silver.

Your referral is on the way!


----------



## Violet

Hello, would someone kindly send me a referral at violet dot hgl at gmail? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pennyk

Violet said:


> Hello, would someone kindly send me a referral at violet dot hgl at gmail? Thanks in advance!


done. You should get an email from AGR shortly.


----------



## Amit Gera

I would like to request an enrollment code for amitgera427 at gmail


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Amit Gera said:


> I would like to request an enrollment code for amitgera427 at gmail


Done. You'll get an email with a link. Sign up within 90 days of travel and we'll both get bonus points.


----------



## CO_DC_Travel

Hi - could someone send an enrollment code to jj_zentner at yahoo -- thanks


----------



## jersey42

CO_DC_Travel said:


> Hi - could someone send an enrollment code to jj_zentner at yahoo -- thanks


You should be receiving an email from Amtrak Guest Rewards®. Click on the link in the email to join. We will both get 500 points if you travel within 90 days of your online enrollment.


----------



## steven

Hi,

I am about to join and see the enrollment code. Why do I want one and could you send it to stevenconeill - at - gmail dot com please.

Thanks.


----------



## TimePeace

I sent it in... after you travel within 90 days, we both get 500 points. Welcome to AGR and our forums!


----------



## JuHJoh

May I also get enrollment code? JuHJoh at gmail dot com


----------



## TimePeace

Well, someone sent you a referral but it wasn't me...unless you had already enrolled....


----------



## KR7L

OK, now 48 days until travel. Hoping to receive a referral code.

Richard

KR7L at Q dot com

Many thanks!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

KR7L said:


> OK, now 48 days until travel. Hoping to receive a referral code.Richard
> 
> KR7L at Q dot com
> 
> Many thanks!


Sent. You will get an email with a link. Click on the link then sign up and we'll both get 500 points.Welcome to AU and AGR! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## KR7L

Thank you. I got the link. Do I need the Enrollment Code too?

Richard


----------



## AmtrakBlue

KR7L said:


> Thank you. I got the link. Do I need the Enrollment Code too?Richard


No code, just be sure to use the link.


----------



## JustMe

Could someone send me an enrollment code too - new to this but going to travel in June - mnhistory at gmaill dot com. Thanks.


----------



## jersey42

JustMe said:


> Could someone send me an enrollment code too - new to this but going to travel in June - mnhistory at gmaill dot com. Thanks.


You should be receiving an email from AGR. Click on the link in the email to enroll, and we will both receive a 500 point bonus.

Welcome and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Mike

Could I too get a referral code? guitarstroke, gmail style. Many thanks!


----------



## rrdude

Mike said:


> Could I too get a referral code? guitarstroke, gmail style. Many thanks!


Just sent you an invite, see email


----------



## rrdude

Sent you an email with info.


----------



## Blackwolf

Mike said:


> Could I too get a referral code? guitarstroke, gmail style. Many thanks!


A referral has been sent your way, Mike! Now all you need is to travel on Amtrak using your AGR member number within the next 90 days and you and me both will receive 500 bonus points. A win-win!


----------



## tara

hey, could i get an enrollment code as well? please send to my gmail account "taytaybu"

thanks!


----------



## Acela150

Sent.


----------



## Byran Chestang

Hey! Could I get an enrollment code, too? My gmail is byran.chestang

Thanks!


----------



## Blackwolf

Byran Chestang said:


> Hey! Could I get an enrollment code, too? My gmail is byran.chestang
> Thanks!


Email sent. You'll get 500 points when you join the program and travel within 90 days of your online enrollment, and so will I!


----------



## Samantha

Enrollment, please? thanks! gmail is sengels1110


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Samantha said:


> Enrollment, please? thanks! gmail is sengels1110


Done. You will get an email. Follow the link to sign up. If you travel within 90 days of signing up we'll both get 500 points. You will also get points for your trip.

Feel free to sign up on AU too (this forum). It's free and lots of fun (even though some of the threads are a little crazy today  ).

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## jersey42

Samantha said:


> Enrollment, please? thanks! gmail is sengels1110


Samantha. You should be receiving an AGR e-mail. Enroll using the link in the email. If you travel in the next 3 months, we both get bonus points.


----------



## Acela150

I was going to try to steal it Betty.


----------



## Acela150

Two people for one person??


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Mine said it went through. I don't know, unless one of us typed the email address wrong, but it was a ligit email address.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Acela150 said:


> I was going to try to steal it Betty.


**raspberry**


----------



## the_traveler

One would have said "referral sent" while the other would receive an "email in use" error message.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Maybe we hit the "send" button at the same time?


----------



## jersey42

I guess one of us had a typo. Mine said referral sent too. But, I just tried it again, and I received another referral sent massage. Maybe there is a glitch???


----------



## bm1789

Could I get a referral code as well? bm1789 _aaaaaaaattttt_ gmailcom


----------



## pennyk

referral made. You should get an email from AGR.


----------



## ram

I would love an enrollment code  chynabeast @ Gm a il . com


----------



## jersey42

ram said:


> I would love an enrollment code  chynabeast @ Gm a il . com


You should be receiving an AGR e-mail. Enroll using the link in the email. If you travel in the next 3 months, we both get bonus points.


----------



## krazy_kilum

My son and I are traveling tomorrow. Do I need two enrollment codes? Yahoo mail is krazy_kilum The other gmail is entzucken. Thanks!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

krazy_kilum said:


> My son and I are traveling tomorrow. Do I need two enrollment codes? Yahoo mail is krazy_kilum The other gmail is entzucken. Thanks!


Looks like you already have an AGR account or someone referred you already. Once you set up your account, you can refer your son and you will both get 500 points after you travel. You can add the AGR #'s to the reservation now or after you leave.


----------



## Bob Dylan

AmtrakBlue said:


> krazy_kilum said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son and I are traveling tomorrow. Do I need two enrollment codes? Yahoo mail is krazy_kilum The other gmail is entzucken. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you already have an AGR account or someone referred you already. Once you set up your account, you can refer your son and you will both get 500 points after you travel. You can add the AGR #'s to the reservation now or after you leave.
Click to expand...

Beat you too it Betty! I referred them, thanks for the info! Id also remind the OP to respond ASAP when he gets the Invitation from AGR so they can get their AGR Account #s for the Trip tomorrow and to Call Amtrak to Add the #s to their Rez so they get their 500 Points and so do I! 

Also hopefully he will join AU as a Member, it's Free and has all kinds of Benefits as we all know!


----------



## AA

May I have an enrollment code, please. my yahoo dot com account is aasobery.


----------



## Acela150

Someone either beat me to it or you already have an account. The later is more likely.


----------



## happyhomestead

I'm traveling with my family in July & wondered if anyone has an enrollment code they could share with me. Thank you!

my cox dot net account is happyhomestead


----------



## Lakeshore

Sent. Just follow the link in the e-mail to sign up.


----------



## Brianna Witbeck

I plan on making a trip in late july or august. i would like an enrollment code please. my gmail account is catapultlaunch.


----------



## rickycourtney

Hey Brianna-

I sent the code to your email. Sign up within 90 days of your trip and both you and I will each get 500 bonus points!

Have a great trip!


----------



## Pacific Northwest

Hi! Everyone seems so friendly in this thread  . If anyone has an enrollment code / invitation / referral, I would really appreciate it! My email is pbnoj at outlook dot com. Thanks  I am traveling next week so will most definitely be signing up ASAP!


----------



## pennyk

Pacific Northwest said:


> Hi! Everyone seems so friendly in this thread  . If anyone has an enrollment code / invitation / referral, I would really appreciate it! My email is pbnoj at outlook dot com. Thanks  I am traveling next week so will most definitely be signing up ASAP!


Referral sent. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Tim D

would love an enrollment code as well - t d a l t o n 4 4 @ h o t m a i l . c o m

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pennyk

Tim D said:


> would love an enrollment code as well - t d a l t o n 4 4 @ h o t m a i l . c o m
> Thank you in advance!


referral sent. You should get an email from AGR. If you travel within 90 days of signing up, both of us should receive 500 points.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde

OK, I need a little help here. I am already and AGR member, but have recommended it to some friends. What exactly does enrollment code do for them when they sign up?


----------



## pennyk

SanAntonioClyde said:


> OK, I need a little help here. I am already and AGR member, but have recommended it to some friends. What exactly does enrollment code do for them when they sign up?


I am pretty sure this is how it works, but "experts" please correct me if I am wrong.

If you go to your on-line AGR account, my promotions, refer a friend, then type in the email addresses of your friends. If your friends sign up after your referral and travel within 90 days, then they and you will receive the 500 bonus points. If your friends signed up without you referring them through AGR, they should still get the bonus points, but you will not.


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> SanAntonioClyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I need a little help here. I am already and AGR member, but have recommended it to some friends. What exactly does enrollment code do for them when they sign up?
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure this is how it works, but "experts" please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> If you go to your on-line AGR account, my promotions, refer a friend, then type in the email addresses of your friends. If your friends sign up after your referral and travel within 90 days, then they and you will receive the 500 bonus points. If your friends signed up without you referring them through AGR, they should still get the bonus points, but you will not.
Click to expand...

:hi: Nailed it Penny! As the old 70s saying went: "You've come a Long Way Baby!"


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Do they have to use the link in the email they received? Or is just using the referred email when signing up enough to trigger the referral bonus?


----------



## AlanB

AmtrakBlue said:


> Do they have to use the link in the email they received? Or is just using the referred email when signing up enough to trigger the referral bonus?


They *must* use the link in the email or the person referring will get nothing; that is critical!

And much like shopping in the AGR portal stores, one must be very careful about clicking the back button or any other links until you've completed the sign-up process. Otherwise, again, no points.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

AlanB said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have to use the link in the email they received? Or is just using the referred email when signing up enough to trigger the referral bonus?
> 
> 
> 
> They *must* use the link in the email or the person referring will get nothing; that is critical!
Click to expand...

That's what I thought. Just wanted to clarify that as it was missing in the above posts.


----------



## the_traveler

As said, you can refer someone but if they sign up for AGR any other way except by clicking the link in the e-mail that AGR sends to them, they will receive the bonus points for registering. However, you will not receive any bonus points for the referral.


----------



## Sean

I'm trying to sign up for guest rewards and it's asking for an enrollment code. Can someone send me one?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

You shouldn't need one. Some can refer you & both will get bonus points but the referrer will need your email address. If you post it, put some spaces on it so spammers can't find it.


----------



## Snow

[email protected]____gmail____dot____com


----------



## KayBee

Referral sent. Be sure to click the link in the e-mail you will receive to sign up.


----------



## Junqiang

I also want a enrollment code. Can any one send me a code?

Mine is [email protected]___163____dot______com.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rrdude

Junqiang said:


> I also want a enrollment code. Can any one send me a code? Mine is [email protected]___163____dot______com.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Referral sent!


----------



## Guest

Would anyone be willing to send me a code?

[email protected]_____gmail_____dot_____com (no underscores, obviously)

Thank you!


----------



## rrdude

PM sent


----------



## rrdude

Actually, email sent


----------



## J9

I am looking to book and I AM WONDERING ABOUT THIS ENROLLMENT CODE??

EMAIL IS neenerzb at hotmail dot com

Thanx in advance

Edited by moderator to change format of email address.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

J9 said:


> I am looking to book and I AM WONDERING ABOUT THIS ENROLLMENT CODE??EMAIL IS neenerzb at hotmail dot com
> 
> Thanx in advance


Looks like someone has already referred you or your email is already associated with an AGR account.


----------



## Steve

Can someone send me a enrollment code as well? [email protected]__me__.com


----------



## jersey42

Steve said:


> Can someone send me a enrollment code as well? [email protected]__me__.com


Done. You should be receiving an e-mail from AGR. Sign up via the link in the e-mail and as long as you travel within 90 days, we will both get a 500 point bonus.


----------



## ian

i need an enrollment code asap please, leaving sunday!

thanks:

tay lorin 149 2 ([email protected]) gmail (DOT.) edu


----------



## Acela150

Sent! Click the link in the e-mail and sign up!


----------



## Anthony B

Need enrollment code: it's an icloud at ajb.online

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rickycourtney

Anthony B said:


> Need enrollment code: it's an icloud at ajb.online Thanks in advance!


Hey Anthony!

Just sent you a enrollment code.


----------



## Anthony B

rickycourtney said:


> Anthony B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need enrollment code: it's an icloud at ajb.online Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Anthony!
> 
> Just sent you a enrollment code.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I think I made it a bit confusing: it would be ajb.online at icloud dot com. My words were a bit backwards. Thanks.


----------



## jersey42

Anthony B said:


> Sorry, I think I made it a bit confusing: it would be ajb.online at icloud dot com. My words were a bit backwards. Thanks.


I tried with the latest email address and it seems to have worked. As long as you get an email from AGR, just click the enrollment link and you will get your bonus. One of us will get one too!


----------



## David

May I have an enrollment code please? I will be departing from NEW and traveling to LAX this will be a round trip after a two weeks of stay. Looking for the best deal I can find out there. Just needing a couple weeks to get away after just receiving my bachelors degree and no jobs are opening up. Can anyone help me out?

d dot michael dot reed at gmail dot com

Thanks,

Michael

Edited to edit email address


----------



## jimhudson

David said:


> May I have an enrollment code please? I will be departing from NEW and traveling to LAX this will be a round trip after a two weeks of stay. Looking for the best deal I can find out there. Just needing a couple weeks to get away after just receiving my bachelors degree and no jobs are opening up. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> d dot michael dot reed at gmail dot com
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael
> 
> Edited to edit email address


Done! Please respond to the 3-mail from AGR and Travel within 90 days, well both get 500 Bonus Points! One of our Moderators fixed your e-mail address, please dont post it so Spammers dont prey on you! Also , please consider joining AU, its Free and has lots of great bvenefits including the ability to pM other members!


----------



## Joel

baller underscore 66 at yahoo dot com


----------



## Joel

Joel said:


> baller underscore 66 at yahoo dot com


Thanks...got 3 last night. Will go with the first one.


----------



## ND

I'm be going out on trip in about week.

Would anyone mind sharing a referral? Email is: ndistefano at eadkgroup dot com.

Thanks


----------



## AmtrakBlue

ND said:


> I'm be going out on trip in about week.Would anyone mind sharing a referral? Email is: ndistefano @ theadkgroup[dot]com.
> 
> Thanks!


Done. You will receive an email. Follow the link in the email to sign up.

Anyone going with you? If so, once you sign up, you can refer them.

Enjoy your trip and please come back and let us know how it went.


----------



## saxman

ND said:


> I'm be going out on trip in about week.Would anyone mind sharing a referral? Email is: ndistefano @ theadkgroup[dot]com.
> 
> Thanks!


Done. Check your email.


----------



## Les L Van Horn

I need a enrollment code please. leslvanhorn at gmail dot com


----------



## rrdude

Les L Van Horn said:


> I need a enrollment code please. leslvanhorn at gmail dot com


Check your email, invite sent.
EDIT: opps, late to the dance, someone beat me to it, didn't know.....


----------



## babstats

Looking for a referral enrollment code. Will be traveling within the next week or two. m o r g a n at s o e dot u c s c dot e d u. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

babstats said:


> Looking for a referral enrollment code. Will be traveling within the next week or two. m o r g a n at s o e dot u c s c dot e d u. Thanks in advance!


Done. Follow the link in the email you will receive to sign up.Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Romany16

I travel in two weeks and am going to join AGR.

Who wats to refer me?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan

Please send your e-mail address via PM to me and well both get the 500 points IG you join and have a paid trip within 90 days which you will! Thanks!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jimhudson said:


> Please send your e-mail address via PM to me and well both get the 500 points IG you join and have a paid trip within 90 days which you will! Thanks!


I don't think they can PM you...not enough posts. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bob Dylan

You're right Betty! You can do the referral if you want,I'm not greedy!


----------



## Guest

Could I get a referral code? Planning a trip at end of August. Am a first time rider -- living in Austin

a l t g i s j e r r at g m a i l dot com


----------



## SarahZ

Guest said:


> Could I get a referral code? Planning a trip at end of August. Am a first time rider -- living in Austin
> 
> a l t g i s j e r r at g m a i l dot com


Done.


----------



## eb514

I am looking for a referral code. Taking a trip on the Empire Builder next week. Thank you!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

eb514 said:


> I am looking for a referral code. Taking a trip on the Empire Builder next week. Thank you!


You need to provide your email address...but be sure to put spaces in it (to keep it from being found by spammers). Eg: xxxx AT xxxx DOT xxx


----------



## eb514

@AmtrakBlue My apologies. I thought by joining the forum, that my email would be in my profile, since it is on record. In any case, it is

j 98 79 87 AT gm a il DOT c o m

Thank you, in advance, for your assistance!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

eb514 said:


> @AmtrakBlue My apologies. I thought by joining the forum, that my email would be in my profile, since it is on record. In any case, it is
> 
> j 98 79 87 AT gm a il DOT c o m
> 
> Thank you, in advance, for your assistance!


No problem. I just referred you:



> We will contact your referrals with an invitation to join Amtrak Guest Rewards. You'll get 500 points for each referral that joins the program and travels within 90 days of their online enrollment.


You need to use the link in the email you get and then we'll each get 500 points if you add your AGR # to your reservation and travel within 90 days of signing up. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## SCbogey

need agr referral

scbogey at g ma il d0t c0m

Thanks


----------



## rrdude

Sent you a PM


----------



## waynepatzlaff

How old can u b to work for amtrak


----------



## chris baxter

I think I'm ready to jump in. Anyone care to refer? chrisbaxter22 AT yahoo DOT com

Thanks!


----------



## rrdude

sent you an email


----------

